# I can't believe I found this on DVD!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Heathcliff! AND The adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog! Only $2.99 each at Toys R Us..

I know, I'm a nerd...But I miss my childhood cartoons. Back when Cartoons weren't trying to make our kids stupid.

What's everyone's favorite childhood cartoons. A few of mine are...

Sailor Moon

Samurai Pizza cats

What A Mess

Pepper Anne

Goof Troop

My little pony

Rainbow Brite

Fluppy dogs(HUGE brownie points for ppl who know this one)

:flush::flush:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

*pushes Xiahko down and snatches Heathcliff DVD*

Wow, let's see. Favorite childhood cartoons, aside from Heathcliff...

Muppet Babies
He-Man
Danger Mouse
Voltron
David the Gnome
Ren & Stimpy
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Inspector Gadget
Ducktales
Darkwing Duck
Animaniacs
Tiny Toon Adventures

And when I got a little older, the best cartoon was Beavis & Butt-head. LOL!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG! Ducktales! I use to have a Webbygail and Heuwie plush! (No idea how to spell their names)

Tinytoons was a huge fav too! I had a talking Babs....The her voice box broke, and she kinda sounded like a possessed Terminator... i think I had a stuffed Furball too...

You should see if your toys r us has them(if you have one) can't beat $2.99 for 5 eps!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG i love Sonic The Hedgehog and that fat cat Heathcliff! I remember Sailor Moon and Pepper Anne!!! I remember one of her friends had purple hair lol!! Gosh it's been so many years since i seen those shows on TV, most of them used to come on, on Saturdays!!!

Ducktales and darkwing duck used to come on Toondisney!

Anybody remember that cat named Bonkers?


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> *pushes Xiahko down and snatches Heathcliff DVD*
> 
> Wow, let's see. Favorite childhood cartoons, aside from Heathcliff...
> 
> ...


I'm with Lindsay on those! Don't forget Atom Ant, Thundercats, that one cartoon where the cats where towmen and whenever the alarm went off they'd be super heros if you remember this one omg I will love you! LOL Hey Arnold, Rugrats, Transformers, Little Bear, Felix the cat, Chip and Dale's Rescue Rangers, G.I. Joe. I could go on and on! I wish we still had cartoons like that.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

x-Marky-x said:


> I'm with Lindsay on those! Don't forget Atom Ant, Thundercats, that one cartoon where the cats where towmen and whenever the alarm went off they'd be super heros if you remember this one omg I will love you! LOL Hey Arnold, Rugrats, Transformers, Little Bear, Felix the cat, Chip and Dale's Rescue Rangers, G.I. Joe. I could go on and on! I wish we still had cartoons like that.


lol! I used to LOVE Franklin that turtle!!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

And the cartoon which I can never remember the name of. It featured talking cars. The bad guys were motorcycles. The main character was the only one that didn't talk, just beeped. Arg!

80's Cartoons Central - All your favorite 80s cartoons!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> And the cartoon which I can never remember the name of. It featured talking cars. The bad guys were motorcycles. The main character was the only one that didn't talk, just beeped. Arg!
> 
> 80's Cartoons Central - All your favorite 80s cartoons!


I know! I can hardly thing of off the names of cartoons I use to watch. Maybe we can rack our brains around them, see if we all can't come up with a HUGE list of cartoons! (Now you gotta remember.. I only got the last year of the 80's for cartoons. :$)


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh goodness, I used to watch so many cartoons back in the day!!!

Doug
CatDog
The Jetsons
Rugrats
Braceface
Recess
Pepper Ann
The Wild Thornberrys
Darkwing Duck
Tom & Jerry
Talespin
Daria....haha
Hey Arnold!
PB & J Otter
Arthur
Little Bear

... I think I remembered all or most of them. I had a bunch of other shows I watched too but they weren't cartoons. Goodness, I still watch too much television. Oh well!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bonker, Yeah totally nuts...
Yup loved it~ However....I think it kinda had a bit of bestiality in it :/


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Wanna know the best cartoon of all time?


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

SWAT CATS I REMEMBERED IT! Omg, I remembered it.  I use to watch that cartoon like a religion.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't think I ever saw it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! I used to watch all of these cartoons ya'll listed! Too bad there's not a Toys R Us here in my town! I guess I'll have to check the website and see if I can find the movies on there, lol.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

What about BOBBYS WORLD???!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

BOBBY'S WORLD! They have it On Demand.

Oh ThaLadyPit (Sorry don't know your real name) If you;re interested I could pick you up some.If the site doesn't have them.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

the magic schoolbus and aurther were my fav. pbs cartoons.

besides that i watched anything on i think, biker mice from mars and cat dog come to mind


----------

